# 12 oz. glass pop top bottles? ANYONE??



## saucebag (Feb 3, 2012)

impossible to find... besides the obvious choice of raiding a mexican restaurant or drinking lots of newcastle, has anyone ever seen a website where i can order empty, 12 oz., clear, pop top glass bottles for storing my beloved skeeter pee??
thanks


----------



## Julie (Feb 3, 2012)

try asking one of our vendors, I'm sure they would sell beer bottles and you should be able to get clear ones.


----------



## LanMan (Feb 3, 2012)

http://www.freundcontainer.com/glass-bottles-narrow-mouth-glass-beer-bottles-accessories/p/v4501B22/

Here ya go.


----------



## Arne (Feb 3, 2012)

If you get the capped bottles from the Mex. beer, soak them in vinegar. Leave em in for an hour or two and use a scrubby on them. If it doesn't come off, put em back in for a while longer. Most of the straight coronas came clean, corona extra i think it is leave some of the paint on the bottles. Think they must use a different kind of base paint on them. Anyway the label comes off pretty easy with a little time and vinegar. If you can find some of them, the old 10 oz. returnable pop bottles make a nice container. They are made out of really heavy glass and a bottle cap goes right on them. Also, if your people kinda keep track of what they are drinking, It helps to keep them off the floor. That s.p. goes down so easy a lot of folks alcohol alarm doesn't go off til it is too late. You mite find the old bottles at an auction, mite get some with an add off craigs list. I got mine from a house we were working on. People were going to throw them out. Arne.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Feb 7, 2012)

Some of the micro breweries in the market use the standard crown caps. If you can find someone who is a loyal drinker of a certain brand, they could keep you in fine supply.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Feb 8, 2012)

We stock the brown 12oz and 22oz beer bottles, most beer makers shy away from the clear ones as light effects the taste of beer.. As you said mostly Newcastle and Corona are the two most popular clear bottles on the market. Any reason for the clear over brown?


----------



## OldYamaha (Apr 3, 2012)

*Bottle return States*

If you live in a state that has a bottle return law, You can go to a local store that takes in bottle returns, and buy back from them for the deposit cost. I get Wine bottles and Beer bottles here in Iowa that way, plus they let me pick out my bottles.
Harry


----------



## MurphyTexas (Apr 6, 2012)

Not sure where you live but here in Texas there are local mexican restaurants that sell pop top sodas in clear glass bottles.


----------



## donaltman3 (Apr 17, 2012)

*bottles*

I am going to be using the new budlight platnium blue bottles... I have enlisted several friends to save bottles for me. 

In the past I have gone to local resturaunts that serve wine and asked them to save me the old wine bottles... I use bleach to clean them... has always worked..

For this pee if I get a batch I like I am going to buy a capper and use those budlight bottles. I usually soak them in a hot water and bleach solution. Air dry when done.


----------



## MurphyTexas (Apr 18, 2012)

donaltman3 said:


> I am going to be using the new budlight platnium blue bottles... I have enlisted several friends to save bottles for me.
> 
> In the past I have gone to local resturaunts that serve wine and asked them to save me the old wine bottles... I use bleach to clean them... has always worked..
> 
> For this pee if I get a batch I like I am going to buy a capper and use those budlight bottles. I usually soak them in a hot water and bleach solution. Air dry when done.



My wife likes the 6.0 % alcohol blue budwieser beer so I too have saved a couple cases because they are very cool color of glass and the plastic labels peel off easily. However, I am concerned that the screw top beer bottles have very thin glass necks which make them prone to breaking when capping. All the beer forums warn against using screw tops and I don't like glass in my pee. 

I wish there was an inexpensive way to purchase screw on caps and reuse these very cool looking bottles. If anyone knows, please comment.


----------



## donaltman3 (Apr 18, 2012)

I thought about the same thing.. could you sanitize and reuse a screw cap.. or maybe we could find a source for new screwcaps..


----------



## cpfan (Apr 18, 2012)

donaltman3 said:


> I thought about the same thing.. could you sanitize and reuse a screw cap.. or maybe we could find a source for new screwcaps..


There is no problem finding bottle caps that will fit a screw top beer bottle. Probably all beer caps currently in stores will work. Many many years ago when screw cap beer bottles were first introduced, it was necessary to be careful because the older thicker caps wouldn't conform to the shape of the threads.

Standard Canadian screw cap bottles are designed to be re-used by the breweries. Those bottles are heavier, and presumably thicker glassed, than the 'use-once' screw cap bottles that are used by many (especially US) breweries.

Some Americans who live near Canada cross the border to collect empties and have used those for years.

The issue is not caps but the lighter, thinner glass being more prone to breakage.

Steve


----------

